
With a Second Repeating Radio Burst, Astronomers Close in on an Explanation - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/astronomers-now-think-they-can-explain-fast-radio-bursts-20190228/
======
Errorcod3
Fast radio bursts as synchrotron maser emission from decelerating relativistic
blast waves:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.01866.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.01866.pdf)

